# Temporary unofficial chat thread



## sombro (Sep 20, 2006)

This any good for anyone? Please keep it clean!!

I´ve got maybe 2 weekends to get through til harvest and I´m paranoid as $%&/, is it morally reprehensible for me to set a trap in my own back garden that would injure someone if caught in it? I mean you types in the US can shoot someone trying to rob your stash.

what do yous think?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes, we sure can shoot someone in the arse for it. THANK YOU NRA!!!!!!!!!!.
but laws dictate ya gotta kill em, injuring ends in lawsuit.   hehehehe
but no man, nothing is worth takin a life (except maybe someone hurtin my kids or somethin). If my herb is worth it take it. but booby traps aren't good either. Never know when a small kid just goofin around can get hurt. I know havin two boys, they get into stuff. I'm just glad my neighborhood keeps an eye out on all the kids. 

if its only 2 weeks, if a ripper seen em they woulda been gone by now. 
but a little early like maybe a week wouldn't kill ya if ya get the itch too bad. Cool thing about OD its much slower than ID when a week is everything ID. 
But just look at the trichs and make your own decision.

Great Idea for chat BTW.


----------



## sombro (Sep 20, 2006)

well... I wasn´t going to make anything that could provoke a fatal injury but on reflection perhaps animals could be injured.

even if they are only cats.

I´ve not really set up the grow area properly and it feels a bit exposed, next year the security will be better, something that makes a loud noise might be better.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 20, 2006)

Godo luck getting away with that in the states. People see TX as a state that you can defend your property and that is not the case. We have had instances where people have defended their home and ended up in a lawsuit. Just do it the oldschool ganster style, my friends. Catch theem  in the act and beat it out of them. I am putting cameras up in my next place here in a couple months. After a good beating they usually back off. Or grow indoors.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 20, 2006)

I thought you said Chat?

 anyway, you could decorate your christmas trees with upside down treble fish hooks right down near the base of the plant

when a thief pulls the plant out of the ground he will get a big treble hook stuck in his hand and you'll hear him yell.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 20, 2006)

put sum marbles or bearing balls in a tin can and hang it on a string to the branches of the plant.  5 or so, this will make racket in the dark.  just pray for no wind storms    hehehe


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 20, 2006)

tie a bell around your neck.....and every time it jingles,,,,,,get away from your plants before someone shoots ya............


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey guys.  A big shout out to all my chattin buddies.  

Last night I got drunk.  It was the 1st time in 11 yrs.  There goes my sobriety date...lol.

I obviously don't include my pot use.  I consider weed a much-needed medicine, where as alcohol is nothing but a poison for me.

I feel yucky today.  Hangovers are something I didn't miss, that's for sure!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 20, 2006)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I feel yucky today. Hangovers are something I didn't miss, that's for sure!


On days that I have to function, I keep it to two drinks the night before. Now, I don't mean two 48 ounce cups full, I have 3 ozs of Early Times in a 20 ounce glass half full of ice and topped off with 7up. Mild as it can be and tastes great to me!

Great idea for a thread chat!


----------



## astra007 (Sep 20, 2006)

whats early times - im a canuck?  and 3 in 10 not counting the ice.   hhhmmmm do you remember if maybe there might be a third? a regular highball is 1 oz of alcohol and 4 oz of mix.  hehehe  and what did you drink, vapor vixen?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 21, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> whats early times?


It's a Kentucky Whiskey. It has a smokey, unusual flavor.


----------



## krsone (Sep 21, 2006)

hi all hey stoney hows the mini snow white thing comin' along


----------



## krsone (Sep 21, 2006)

this is not chatting  But Im not complaining just wish chat was back.  going to read some old post


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2006)

One too many margaritas....on the rocks, with salt.


----------



## krsone (Sep 21, 2006)

angel in disguise hmmmmm could be satin.....just playin its from some old S.N.L. skit


----------



## krsone (Sep 21, 2006)

Smokinmom have u posted any pics of ur grows?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2006)

krsone said:
			
		

> Smokinmom have u posted any pics of ur grows?


 
Hey there!

I am just a smoker, not a grower.  Maybe someday when my kids aren't into everything I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 21, 2006)

s/b is that a corn whiskey or a bourbon; excuse my ignorance but i get confused on american alcohol.  up here in the north its rye = grain, rum = sugarcane, gin - jennifer berries, vodka = mainly potato, brandy = double distilled white wine, scotch = barley malts.  not sure on tequilla, bourbon.  like i know that jack daniels is different from other booze.  im AA now but still like the odd ale; a golden, red or brown.  not a beer, not a stout.  im not a true alcoholic; not an addict.  im immune to hard alcohol = no buzz but some types i have allergy issues like gin or rye or scotch.  get migraines and sick with 1 shot.  but can drink a 40 oz. of vodka and tia maria mix in a couple hours time with no effect.  now it does as im diabetic.  but not the vodka = weird eh?  i have had experiments done by professionals as to why the rum, tequilla, vodka or clears dont effect my judgement or reaction times.  maybe im an alien?  eh?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 21, 2006)

krsone said:
			
		

> hi all hey stoney hows the mini snow white thing comin' along


I harvested the first tub and it's drying. Should be ready to cure tomorrow.

After sampling it, I think I waited too long to harvest. I'm going to harvest the second tub sooner.

I'm also going to start vegging the clones for a week before putting them in flower to boost their survival rate.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 21, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> s/b is that a corn whiskey or a bourbon?


 
Here's their web page. It'll tell you more than I can:

http://www.ellenjaye.com/earlytimes.htm

I just drink it.


----------



## Hick (Sep 21, 2006)

...smokinmom said "DAMN"...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...smokinmom said "DAMN"...


 
Ahhhh phoey!!!

That better?   Hehe.


----------



## Hick (Sep 21, 2006)

..


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 21, 2006)

early times is a drug!.... I thought we weren't supposed to mention........ oh never mind.


and isn't this thread titled "temporary unofficial chat foum"?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2006)

Tomorrow is Friday and I am cured from the margarita hangover.  Can't wait to fire up my pipe around 8 AM tomorrow.  

Look for some goofy posts to come around then.

Hehehe!


----------



## astra007 (Sep 22, 2006)

neat link s/b learned a whole bunch.  bourbon 51% CORN  but most 65% plus.  a grain whiskey  but called a bourbon under certain set rules.  akin to cognac which is just another brandy.  but not.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2006)

TGIF guys!  Any special weekend plans?

I am all by myself tomorrow night!    Looking forward to having the house to myself.  Time to crank up the jams.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 22, 2006)

HOT DARN: thats a hint; party time at you know who's...................  this G. site thingy just doesnt fully get the point to maximum impact, now does it?  but the subject is still there.........hehehe


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes, everyone's invited.  Just bring the weed.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 22, 2006)

got clippers and a microwave?  just dropped the north 40.  i can bring armfulls of weeds.  hehehe


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2006)

Why yes.  Yes I do!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 22, 2006)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yes, everyone's invited. Just bring the weed.


 
what about hash?  can i bring that too?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 22, 2006)

wanna hear a good 1?  happened today.  my farthest o/d grow is about 40 miles from town.  i sent my godson up with his pickup to get some weed.  on his way up the backroad it was stopped by the rcmp who requested his assistance.  they had just discovered an outdoor grow.  now this was 2 miles up the road and mine is off 6 mile road so he said ok.

they asked him where he was going and he produced his deer tag fer hunting. they said turn around and come back here, its a narrow road so he went up around the bend and there was a heliocopter and several police vehicles parked.  they told him to turn around and then loaded a shite load of o/d mj in his truck box.  2 rcmp got in to weigh it down and he drove back to the first point where he was given a fuel voucher.

all in all he made 3 trips collecting several massive cola's fer himself, stashed behind the truck seat and hauling 3 loads.  he recieved 3 fuel vouchers good for 25 gallons each and 300.00 in cash.  not a bad day's work for a marijuana farmer eh?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 23, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> wanna hear a good 1? happened today. my farthest o/d grow is about 40 miles from town. i sent my godson up with his pickup to get some weed. on his way up the backroad it was stopped by the rcmp who requested his assistance. they had just discovered an outdoor grow. now this was 2 miles up the road and mine is off 6 mile road so he said ok.
> 
> they asked him where he was going and he produced his deer tag fer hunting. they said turn around and come back here, its a narrow road so he went up around the bend and there was a heliocopter and several police vehicles parked. they told him to turn around and then loaded a shite load of o/d mj in his truck box. 2 rcmp got in to weigh it down and he drove back to the first point where he was given a fuel voucher.
> 
> all in all he made 3 trips collecting several massive cola's fer himself, stashed behind the truck seat and hauling 3 loads. he recieved 3 fuel vouchers good for 25 gallons each and 300.00 in cash. not a bad day's work for a marijuana farmer eh?


 
Man, why can't that happen to me??? Its not like they could check it out with drug dogs afterwards. LOL. Free weed, free gas and 300 bucks. I bet he felt like he won the lottery.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 23, 2006)

guess who had a party last night?  we trimmed those cola's up and he has over 6.5 lbs wet weight.  1 very pissed off grower somewhere. i dont know what the strain was but they were off plants over 7' tall as this was the lenght in his truck bed.  thar is a sativa called kong or mortgage buster; this may have been it.  he figures that there were about 60 - 70 per load so 200 in total all in excess of 7' tall.  the cola's were tops averaging 12 oz.'s wet. times 7 plus other smaller 1's and little nuggets.  the brat offered me 1...........  no seed, so they were clones........rats.


p.s. can you imagine the faces of the people at the gas station in sicamous where he gased up his truck with a full load on.............hehehe.  he got a tarp for the second and third trip so no rc's along.  hot dam.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

if you planted em, why you don't you know the strain?

and you wanted seeds? from an unknown strain?
 did you forget that your crop was from clones?

you trimmed em up and weighed them wet?

6 pounds wet will dry up alot. 

 your godson was helping out the rcmp?

 that sounds kinda weird to me, you sent your godson to cut down your o/d grow 40 miles away? why didn't you go get your plants yourself? why use your godson (whatever that means) to harvest your dope?

this is one weird story.
did it make the news?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 27, 2006)

can you actually read?  you moron.  reread the posts.  i've had it with you.  ya, like my godson was supposed to say: ah, no man, im an outdoor grower, man and i gotta check a crop, man.  ah, flick off cop.  jesus you really are pathetic.  this was not my grow you twit that they got.  are you totally blind or just stupid.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 27, 2006)

secondly. im on to you.  your a NARC.  you try to get peeps upset enough to post something that you can identify.  yer a big joke man.  d.e.a. or f.a.t.  or just a wannabe rat on the take.   hehehe  we have your number now so go elsewhere, yer done here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

astra- let it go man.  I think it's best to not even aknowledge him.  Only then will he get the hint and just go away.

As for me, I just smoked a bowl.  I feel GRRRREAT!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

That Mutt is a pretty wise man.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 27, 2006)

hey, wolfy   where are ya?


----------



## bsdwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Woof?

Howdy you old warlock, whats new and exciting?


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not a narc, I wouldn't help the rcmp bust an outdoor grow, and even if they offered me free gas for life I wouldn't let them use my truck to haul in their bounty.

I re-read your posts, here's what you said,
 you were having your godson harvest your od marijuana.
 and on the way he decided to help out the cops.
 and you had a party with wet weed and you are sad because it didn't have any seeds.

 your post not only sounds weird, it sounds childish.

but I do agree wth your godson, jesus is really pathetic


----------



## astra007 (Sep 27, 2006)

as usual, 2 hours later.  we need the chat back. you get my elk this weekend and i'll come visit when it ages.  hehehe


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

wow, what a big weekend, you got an elk, and your "GODSON" helped the rcmp confiscate someones od grow.

(why did he do that? just to get free gas an a couple of "colas" ?)

how do you have enough time for all that BREEDING and PROPAGATION?


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 27, 2006)

You want to start on childish, seattle? You lash out on your first thread EVER on this forum. You constantly show arrogance and attitude as if you are someone special, or you are different from everyone else. These thoughts a dillusions, and you need to come to reality. You are a VERY rude and unkind person for whatever reasons. You were abused, dropped, or whatever. Either way you have no right to treat people the way you do. This is a good bunch of people that don't really ever have a conflict until someone like you or will comes around. I know it's crappy, but what was his godson supposed to say? No? That would go over well. The guy had already lost his grow, it's better than the police getting their dirty little hands all over it. Take your attitude somewhere else. I wouldn't be suprised if you were a narc. If not, then you lead a very dull life with nothing better to do than spark negative attitude in an online forum. Sad... do you think that everyone is attacking you? Do you feel like we are all against you? Well, ask yourself this question: "What did I do to merit the reactions and comments that I am recieving, and what can I do to prevent this?"


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 27, 2006)

erm? narcs and free grass and colas... 

so does anyone remember that video game.. i think it was called NARC (it's like 15 years old.. they had it in bowling alleys and arcades..) you were a narcotics officer taking on the drug fiends with a bunch of different weapons uzis and knives and bad breath and you pick up these little stacks of money and drugs and it would increase your armor...


DO ALL SIXTEEN DANCES!!!

what happened to chat....? is it coming back? i never got to try it out...


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm just me, and I'm not like anyone else. 
 I haven't "lashed out" at anyone and I didn't "ATTACK" anyone. ever.

 I was abused and dropped and whatever. I am arrogant. and I do have an attitude.

I am so happy to hear about your elk that you got this weekend.
and I am also so happy to hear that your godson helped the cops confiscate someones outdoor grow.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes, we need the chatroom back.    I will be all alone next weekend and need my virtual stoner buds.


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 27, 2006)

seattle420 said:
			
		

> I'm just me, and I'm not like anyone else.
> I haven't "lashed out" at anyone and I didn't "ATTACK" anyone. ever.
> 
> I was abused and dropped and whatever. I am arrogant. and I do have an attitude.
> ...


 
You are arrogant and you have an attitude.  but the question is why do you inflict yourself on everyone? bad vibes, man...


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't inflict myself on anyone. and I am arrogant,
 bad vibes man....?
NEVER.

I never told anyone that I wasn't arrogant. I've always been straight up with everyone here. some people here are mad at me.
I wish they weren't but I can't make em read the writing on the wall.
 my postings come from the heart.
I wish everyone would grow correctly.
 I am very concerened about all the peolple on here that are talking about breeding. I just want them to know, breeding is a big project. and it probabably shouldn't be done by newbies.
I guess saying that offended some people.
 you see everyone says they have chronic, but then you taste it and IT"S NOT CHRONIC!

there are enough real deal bonafide seeds out there that were bred by professional growers.

 we don't really need all thse new strains.

growing ganja can be fun. but growing wood is a waste of time.

don'yt take thi as negative. I'm just speaking my mind.
I think we have alot of teenagers on this site who don't really know what they are talking about.
 but they are cute.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 27, 2006)

oh dear, looks like i hit the nail on the head.  might be a ex-narc tryin fer brownie points.  notice only 1/2 of each post gets to his brain?  sorry mutt, i could not resist


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

how did you read my post? I thought you just said that you had put me on ignore!
 couldn't resist what I was gonna say back to you in response? yeah I know how that goes.

I'm not an ex narc.
I am a human doing.
aren't YOU an EX-military? didn't you say you were a breeder? didn't you say that you were gonna drive down here to seattle from bc to pay me a visit?
  didn't you tell me to stfu?
when it comes to helping out the cops,

I would have told that RCMP to go **** himself. I would never help a pig confiscate anyones outdoor grow.

you talk about your 40 mile grow. but never post any pics.

how about pic of that elk you got this weekend?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

Put him back on ignore Astra, you're better then that.  Besides, it's like beating a dead horse anyways.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Sep 28, 2006)

....theres a thread gone bad... another reason chat's great, everything's gone the next day.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 28, 2006)

actually, i had the twit on ignore the whole time.  some1 quoted him in their post and that shows.  we had another like this at a different forum who went by gizmo.  i wonder?


----------

